# Will the Solder or Flux Matter?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Does the choice of solder and/or flux matter on glycol chiller piping?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Not that i am aware of. 

I use oatey number 5 and sterling solder. I have systems in going on 20 years now. So i assume its ok.

Most guys i see use WAY too mich flux.....

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Agreed on the flux. I hate seeing it globbed all over the place.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

As far as I've seen the only time you don't use solder and flux on a copper system of any kind is with propane, med gas or high pressure systems. You doing one of the new glycol refrigeration systems up there?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

This would be a No Korrode and 50/50 job.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hang on to your wallet when you buy the DowFrost. I bought 10 55 gallon drums 10 years ago I've used out of all while charging current market price. 

I'm not sure what it is currently as I haven't sold any for awhile. I bet it's close to $900 per drum......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

similar to this>>> http://www.waterchillers.com/docs/cold-shot ESUS-DM-0506.pdf


----------

